# Snarf is Totally Addicted



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

...to Jamie's sleeping bag. :roll: 

Whenever I put Snarf in bed with Jamie, he always ends up roaming around in the peaks and valleys of blanketville. Jamie swore up and down that it's because the sheets are so smooth (they're that cottony stuff with a sheen...look like satin?) anyway...Jamie hauled out his sleeping bag - smooth & rustly) and folded it up and put it on the floor. It took Snarf about 12 seconds to find the opening and burrow to the end. I opened the zipper at both ends, so it's easier for ME to get into to get Snarf out.

He seemed to like it and I got in the habit of putting it on the floor when he was wandering around and was tired of cuddling. When he started squirming, I'd put him down on top of it and he'd dig his way inside and snuggle contentedly all day if I let him.

Sure. Fine. Whatever.

Tonight, however, he wandered further into the unknown and went into the kitchen. It's hedgie-proofed, so I just let him wander a bit while I grabbed the sleeping bag. Then as soon as that thing hit the floor this little ball of quills on fire appeared out of nowhere and ran...I mean full-tilt, full-on, all out RAN...to the sleeping bag and dove into the folds. I'm sure he heard it from the kitchen. 

First the hedgie bag and now this....??? I've created a monster. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so funny, he must have heard the sleeping bag like a dog hears a cheese wrapper lol It's such a content feeling when you see them doing something they love so much.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: You have to love a hedgie that knows what he wants!
I would have love to see it.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's too funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

But a very cute monster!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Next time take a video, that sounds totally hilarious!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf aka "Linus" :lol: 

His love of bedding is not natural. :roll: 

I am working on getting him more comfortable being uncovered and, dream of dreams: being petted on his actual body WITHOUT his bag. If I place him on my lap sans bag, he's snuffling all over and squirming and trying to escape...same day, place, time, lap but ON TOP of hedgie bag? Sits quietly, barely tolerating touch, but tolerating just the same. When he's wandering around every few minutes he runs over to me (or so I thought :roll: ) and sniffs his bag, then toodles off again. He doesn't want his bag - apparently just wants to make sure it's there.

The only approved bag-replacement items are the sleeping bag, of course, and sheets on the bed. If he wakes, which is unusual since he and BF fall into some weird coma when they're together, he spends hours exploring every inch of the bed, especially the 'tunnels' made by the bedding.

He sleeps so deeply and soundly on Jamie that on Sunday poor Jamie thought he killed him! He said Snarf was sleeping on his bicep with his head hanging down and lolling around and when Jamie tried to wake him he couldn't. :shock: 

Now I just gotta find a way to capitialize on his new addiction... :twisted:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

It sounds like you have a quite the pair of boys in your house :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That's hilarious! :lol: 
It's kind of like Cleo when he hears the squirty cream can being shaken....
Ralph only moves like his butt's on fire when he's on his wheel in the dark and I switch the light on....


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

MissC said:


> He sleeps so deeply and soundly on Jamie that on Sunday poor Jamie thought he killed him! He said Snarf was sleeping on his bicep with his head hanging down and lolling around and when Jamie tried to wake him he couldn't. :shock:
> 
> Now I just gotta find a way to capitialize on his new addiction... :twisted:


Sounds to me like you just discovered the best time to cut Snarf's nails. :twisted:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

You've inspired me to try this when I get home lol


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

:lol: Snarf is so cute. He's got such a big personality.


----------

